# Dadant 12 frame extractor.. should I buy or not



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

Thinking of getting a 12 frame used Dadant extractor. Its electric, supposedly works but "may need some cleaning inside". My dilemma is I only have 2 hives (A weak hive and a REALLY weak hive) with a plan to get at most 2 more. Seems like a big extractor for a small operation. The price is about half the cost of a new one but more than a brand new maxant smaller model. Has anyone used the 12 frame Dadant?? Pros cons??

Dan


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

You may not need an extractor at this point. Even with 5 hives you can just do the crush and strain method quite efficiently. Google for crush and strain and you will be amazed how many nice videos come up, and how simple it is.


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

I considered the crush and strain but then the bees need to re-draw the comb. Since they are having issues drawing comb, I figured this is not the best idea in my situation. I still may end up doing that though. Not sure yet what to do.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

If the price is right, then jump on it.
Its better to grow into equipment, than out grow equipment.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I agree with Jake
I have a 12 frame Dadant I bought several years ago for half price (I gave 450 so you know how long I have had it) I have replaced the bottom berring a couple of time but havent had to since I found an American made berring,"American Made" is why I would buy Maxant if I were buying new!

Always buy larger than you "think" you need (in beekeeping that is)


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

We currently have 6 hives, with the intention of growing to no more than 8 or 10 until we are retired and have more time. We purchased a 20 frame Dadant extractor, knowing it was probably way more machine than we needed at the time. However, we were able to acquire it, along with a Mann Lake bottling tank from a friend for a very good price. Both are like new, and the extractor is a pleasure to use and easy to clean. The first time we extracted, we knew we had made a good decision. It made the work of extracting really enjoyable, and it's always nice to have the right quality tool for the job. Honestly, it's the best money we have spent on beekeeping!


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Have a 12 frame Dadant. Paid $425 an auction and very good condition,

Works well. 

A small issue is that the area to insert frames is tight when extracting deep frames. A bit tight to pull out when reversing the frames.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> reversing the frames.


????


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, thats what caught my attention. Why would you reverse frames on a radial extractor? I have a Dadant 6/12 and I love it.Mine cost around $1200 so if you can get it for half that I would go for it.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Buy it!


----------



## beardance (Jun 15, 2010)

I have one and it's a great extractor. I would only buy it if your thinking of expanding your apiary to more than a few hives. You can probably get yourself a used 3 frame extractor for a decent price.


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

I do have space for more hives. I guess if I bought this extractor I would have to get more hives. Wonder if my wife will agree with that logic. Methinks not. Im going to check out the extractor and see what it looks like at least.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

10 hives would give you a good excuse to buy it. Its not hard to get from 2 to 10,I went from 5 to 50 a couple of years. 10 hives is a good manageable level that wouldnt require a lot of time but would give you enough volume to use a bigger extractor. "Logic" and "wife" are a contradiction anyway. My wife wanted to be a beekeeper so we got a couple of hives, the second year she petered out and I ended up with 26 hives. The next year it was 50. She hasnt cracked open a hive in 5 years.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

The trailing side of comb extracts quite a bit earlier and easier than leading side of comb. Was having trouble with comb being ripped of the foundation and had some frame damage, so have been doing some warming of full frames and do some reversing of frames to minimze damage and get fully extracted comb.

That's my procedure.


----------



## kspruiet (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been using my Dadant 12 frame radial extractor since the mid 80's when I bought it new for $750 which was right about the time I bought out an 85 year old beekeeper down by St. Louis. He cried when we drove away with his colonies. I have consistently kept approximately 25+/- colonies,and that extractor has spun out alot of honey! I've never done anything but basic cleanup and it still works well for me. The bottom bearing maybe grumbles just a bit. I guess I'll have to have my husband take a look at it when he's not golfing! We both love our hobbies, but mine pays!


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

All you with the 12 frame dadant.. 2 questions. 1) Do you have a "belt driven" motor or non belt driven. Any issues with the belt? Any parts issues? 2) Do you fit 12 frames of mediums in there?

Thanks!!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a direct drive one that I just got this year(sold off 2 older extractors and bought this one) My buddy up the road a couple of miles has the same extractor but its belt drive (he's had it around 15 years) No issues with mine yet of coarse but I've only used it twice. I really love the ability to control speed on the direct drive unit. My Buddy said that he has never had any problems with his except sometimes he has to replace the friction washer(I guess where you tighten down on it to engage the belt)


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

direct drive, yes 12 meds or shallows, just got through doing 17 deeps for a guy


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Get bigger than what you need. I just got an 18/9, hoping to grow into it, but whenever I pick up a hobby, I gotta get the toys to go along with it. Yeah, you can crush and strain, but It's SPINNING!!!!!!!


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

What Brand/Model did you purchase?


----------



## kspruiet (Sep 6, 2010)

As I listed a while back, no troubles since purchase in 86. Mine is belt driven-no belts replaced yet-probably just jinxed myself. I load it full with 12 med frames each time. I rarely extract brood-size combs, but if I did, I'd only put in 3 or 6.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Dadant has the parts to the belt drive if you ever need them. Mine 20 frame is over 20 years old and still going.


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

Well I hemmed and hawed long enough for this deal to disappear. So.. I am thinking a new Maxant. Got a call into Jake. Hopefully I will have an extractor and something to extract soon.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

That sounds like my luck on the used Dadant, Dan. 

I talked with Jake about a week ago and he told me it would be roughly six weeks the 1400 was back in stock. I was hoping to find out what deal might be coming so I could decide to wait and buy the Maxant or go ahead and buy something else and have it delivered to our upcoming association meeting (and save shipping $$$). It looks like I'll either have to go ahead and order something from a vendor or either miss the free delivery and gamble on a deal from Maxant.<sigh> Ah well, nothing is easy....maybe carry my supers over to my mentor's for a couple of years and see how things go. 

Ed


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The holiday season is approaching..........:shhhh:


----------



## jhirsche (Jun 15, 2009)

Bump to this... old classmate acquired a 12 Frame Dadant extractor from his Grandfather... nearly new, and has variable speed control dial. He's not sure of the age, but suspects its no more than 10 years old. He's not a beekeeper, and wants to sell it. What should he be looking to get for it? At first I was offering to help him sell it, but the more I think about it, I'll probably get it for myself. Currently have 11 production hives, and another 25 nucs going (I catch a lot of swarms...)

He's dropping it off to my place in a few days. What would be a fair asking price for mint condition?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Offer him $100 and some honey to sweeten the deal


----------



## kspruiet (Sep 6, 2010)

MAXANT said:


> Offer him $100 and some honey to sweeten the deal


Hey I like the idea of $100 plus honey...sounds just a bit low though, since those cheap Chinese plastic 2 framers are over that price. The variable speed is a useful option. Stainless and 12 frame? $200 is fair. I paid $750 new years and years ago. I like the honey suggestion Maxant, so I guess we are at the same general price. If you don't want it, I will take it! I have fellow beeks using my extractor for their harvest and paying $50 to use it.


----------



## jhirsche (Jun 15, 2009)

Recent used sales of these are between $450 and $750. Was thinking of offering $500 and a hive for his orchard... if its mint as stated, and fairly new. My second choice is a Maxant 1400PL.... but don't have the cabbage for it this season. Maybe an upgrade at tax time next year?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

$500 range is fair, maybe more if it really is like new. You won't need to upgrade unless you grow your business.


----------

